

Ask HN: What comes to your mind when you see the name "Talentrue"? - ArekDymalski

Do you like it? Does it sound trustwworthy? What can you expect from a service called Talentrue ?<p>Thanks a lot for the feedback!
======
monkeyspaw
My immediate thought is that it's a name trying too hard to be clever. Some
portmanteaus are clever and I like, but this one feels forced. It's like my
mind can't skip over the fact that there should be 2 't's in the middle of the
word.

Are you worried about the TalentTrue / TalenTrue confusion?

~~~
ArekDymalski
Thanks for detailed reply. Actually we are mostly worried about _phred's
interpretation :)

------
soneca
With all on small caps I tried to read as one word and speaking out loud
sounded like a last name from a Babylon 5 embassador. Even with TalenTrue, as
said before, I am always confused if I should one or two letters when writing
down names like theses.

I think you should go to use two T. Nobody says Codecademy, everybody says
CodeAcademy.

But the name itself, I liked. Yes, sounds trustworthy for me. I don't know if
it is some kind of HR service, but if it was, I would expect that I should use
it to find (or advertise my) true talent, real talent, without all the BS
cover letters and "answer just what we want to hear" type of questions.

------
gyardley
Half-elven ranger. Where's my bag of dice?

------
orangethirty
Tarantulas. It sounds like Tarantulas.

------
_phred
O, cruel fortune! I rue my talent.

------
meerita
I hate all the compos made with "true". True can be something really, really
subjetive.

------
pkhamre
"Talent" + "rue", without knowing what "rue" really is in this context.

------
MaysonL
Hipsters trying too hard.

